# New Dean "Rust Fron Hell" Dimebag Darrell



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

> Dean Guitars and the Dean USA custom shop proudly present the USA 'Rust From Hell' ML.
> Based on the same specs as the Original Dean From Hell Replica, but with a cool twist. *Everywhere Dimebag Darrell's original DFH was worn down, The Dean Guitar's Custom Shop artist has added hand airbrushed rust.* The back of the headstock also features a reproduction of Dimebag's Darrell's Signature.














Dean Rust From Hell Limited Edition - $3199



> List Price: $4,999.00
> *Our Price: $3,199.00*



- Personally I think It looks great ! Much much better then the "normal" DFH Dean offers... 
They should make a replica of the Original DFH... with the "visible" wood.. but hey.. still it looks Bad Ass


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 9, 2009)

God, they need to stop...


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> God, they need to stop...


Actually .. this one looks cool


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Actually .. this one looks cool




No. They need to stop!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> No. They need to stop!



Dont think I am with Dean on "Lets makez 10000 Dimez Sighnaturez !!one11"
No.. I think It isnt cool to make a lot of what Dean is doing.

But I see this Dean and it looks cool. Just that it looks cool.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 9, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> No. They need to stop!


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2009)

ok so even ive had enough now


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 9, 2009)

Dean Guitars said:


> You asked for it and DEAN DELIVERED! Available for an extremely limited time, we have the USA custom shop making authentic replica Dimebag Darrell socks. Now you can "getcha pull" in style just like Dimebag in your official Dimebag Darrell Socks. Low MSRP of $99.99




I swear it's a matter of time.


----------



## arktan (Apr 9, 2009)

I am not surprised. And this won't be the last one


----------



## DavyH (Apr 9, 2009)

................yawn.....................


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 9, 2009)

looks cool 
but yes, they need to stop


----------



## Harry (Apr 9, 2009)

Does Dean even sell enough of each variation of Dime guitars to justify that many different variations?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2009)

Whoring out Dime's name must be raking in the millions for Rita and co. 

Looks awful.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 9, 2009)

I honestly don't get it. I respect the hell out of Mr. Bag for his work with Pantera/Damageplan. Great musician. Sucks he got shot. I've just never been able to buy in to the Dimebag brand name or understand the hero worship that would compel someone to spend custom guitar prices on someone else's guitar. I just could never buy into the Dimebag brand. Helluva musician but his brand doesn't mean much for me.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Apr 9, 2009)

@ Harry - I believe they do. Rednecks and ferals buy them. Those ML's and razorbacks go like hotcakes everywhere, especially in small country towns. The more garrish and cheesy cheap printed graphics it displays, the more people are willing to pay for it. Those completely standard Razorbacks with LFR's and SH-13 Dimebuckers (the most expensive individual components) go for about AU$3,499 where I am. Fucking disgusting. Fuck Dean. Same shit as Gibson. Fuck them all. Random expletives here.


----------



## RazorPlarx (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks sick. I like the razorback Rust version though more 



TheSixthWheel said:


> @ Harry - I believe they do. Rednecks and ferals buy them. Those ML's and razorbacks go like hotcakes everywhere, especially in small country towns. The more garrish and cheesy cheap printed graphics it displays, the more people are willing to pay for it. Those completely standard Razorbacks with LFR's and SH-13 Dimebuckers (the most expensive individual components) go for about AU$3,499 where I am. Fucking disgusting. Fuck Dean. Same shit as Gibson. Fuck them all. Random expletives here.



Wow thats expensive...i got mine for $2600 about 5 weeks ago =\


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 9, 2009)

First off I actually like the look of this but I can't justify the price.  

The problem I have with all these Dean Dime models is that are they are so overblown in price they will never be bought by the people that Dime probably wanted them to be bought by the most......the fans!

What makes it worse is the models that are affordable aren't worthy of Dime's name or anyone else's for that matter, the amount of flimsy crap Dean make cheapens the memory of Dime and sadly puts him in the same kind of realm as Tupac.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> First off I actually like the look of this but I can't justify the price.
> 
> The problem I have with all these Dean Dime models is that are they are so overblown in price they will never be bought by the people that Dime probably wanted them to be bought by the most......the fans!



Good post man !


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> First off I actually like the look of this but I can't justify the price.
> 
> The problem I have with all these Dean Dime models is that are they are so overblown in price they will never be bought by the people that Dime probably wanted them to be bought by the most......the fans!
> 
> What makes it worse is the models that are affordable aren't worthy of Dime's name or anyone else's for that matter, the amount of flimsy crap Dean make cheapens the memory of Dime and sadly puts him in the same kind of realm as Tupac.



Yeah but Tupac's not dead.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Apr 9, 2009)

I just don't think you should keep making new designs and stuff that he obviously didn't play. I mean at least this isn't one of those Dime half stacks that were posted a while back. And if you're going to try and cash in on his name, at least don't rip off his fans with shit guitars. So many kids came into the shop I worked at lusting over those Dimes, having the mentality that if they're expensive it means they're good. Most of the guitars we had from Dean were absolute junk. It's sad how much they've gone down hill.


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 9, 2009)

that's really ugly


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like crap, just like every other Dean.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 9, 2009)

The best looking dean so far imo


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2009)

Apophis said:


> The best looking dean so far imo



Dokladnie tak ! wyglada genialnie  Jak to moze sie komus niepodobac  Najlepsze co Dean w &#380;yciu wypuscil z nazwiskiem Dime'a

So true !


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 9, 2009)

This needs to stop!!!
Dime was an amazing player and no one was like him

Whoring up a Dime signature to increase the price is beyond tasteless


----------



## stuz719 (Apr 9, 2009)

Surely Dime has been devalued to at least Nickel by now.

I'm surprised that Dean's collective bladders aren't empty yet, they've been pissing on his grave for so long.


----------



## Solstafir (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd swear to God this looks exactly like any other $400 pos Dean Razorback, probably with better paint. What keeps this company running is an absolute mystery to me...


----------



## Bleak (Apr 10, 2009)

So let me get this straight.

Where the guitar got some wear and tear, they added airbrushed rust.
Makes sense.


...Since his guitars were made out of aluminum and were oxidized. Right?


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 10, 2009)

there are two things i dislike about this guitar. I hate worn out looks on guitars, and i hate the whoring out of dimebag. Fuck dean guitars.


----------



## Duraesu (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

This is starting to really get on my nerves. Let the guy rest in peace already. Thats the main reason I boycott Dean guitars. The whole brand relies on Dime and they need to give up already and start making good guitars instead of relying on names.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm gonna perform a zombie ritual so Dime can come back and hopefully kick the living shit out of the Dean execs for allowing this terrible idea


----------



## yingmin (Apr 11, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> The problem I have with all these Dean Dime models is that are they are so overblown in price they will never be bought by the people that Dime probably wanted them to be bought by the most......the fans!


You seem to be suggesting that fans of Dimebag are all poor. Personally, I can't really see anybody buying a guitar like this unless they were really into Dimebag.


----------



## ampegloud (Apr 12, 2009)

that is why there was a split in partnership,one did not like the direction he was taking dean,mor e to a cheap copy imitations so his partner bailed he said consumers ne quality not crap sorry dean is shitty unless there are usa custom made


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone else feeling a facepalm?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

DO yo guys not realize that about 95&#37; of the Dime guitars they make are Dimes Idea? He came up with the amp idea to. and lets not forget the drawings that he did that where put in an issue of Young Guitar, any of them look familier?

my IMPORT dime models are the best quality guitars I ahve ever seen, I think my DFH is 10 times better than my friends USA Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

This would be a great idea if the idea was to put as much bullshit into a guitar as possible. 

Dime's guitar was special because HE put the scars on it. I don't want a guitar that has Dime's artificial scars on it. I want to put my OWN scars on my guitars.


----------



## Sebastian (May 1, 2009)

1. His ideas ? Hello if Dean would really listen to ALL of them, like they should there would be no problem.. Dime wanted star tuners on his Rebel Dean .. now I ask.. where are the Star Tuners ? Huh ?





I want star tuners !


----------



## Daemon (May 1, 2009)

ewwww


----------



## Koshchei (May 1, 2009)

Dean taglines:

"Complete the Travesty!"
"Dean: We're Corpse-pimps!"

I'm just waiting for them to release a signature amp for my poor dead grandmother with metal airbrushed where she drooled on it.


----------



## Cadavuh (May 1, 2009)

that price!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 1, 2009)

let's face it, if it wasn't for Dime, Dean would have never sold any guitars


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> let's face it, if it wasn't for Dime, Dean would have never sold any guitars



Thats still the case isn't it?  


(and man, do they fucking know it......)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 1, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> looks cool
> but yes, they need to stop


----------



## MTech (May 1, 2009)

What's Next?!?!?


----------



## Panterica (May 2, 2009)

MTech said:


> What's Next?!?!?



oh yeah, dime played bass too


----------



## Yoshi (May 2, 2009)

I never knew Dime played a 7 string guitar!? I thought he didn't like 7 string guitars....


----------



## philkilla (May 2, 2009)

$3000?? Kiss my ass Dean


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 3, 2009)

Ramsay777 said:


> No. They need to stop!



+1000

I think really, dime was such a texan/confederate, he'd probably be like "yaaaahooooo Imma makin' me some money, son!"

but yeah this has got to be the least trashy dimebag geet they've made so It's okay...ish.


----------



## possumkiller (May 3, 2009)

yeah i definitly think he has passed up kirk hammett in his number of sigs. kirk doesnt have a sig bass...... yet.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 3, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I never knew Dime played a 7 string guitar!? I thought he didn't like 7 string guitars....



He didn't like 7-string guitars, its just Dean being a bunch of cunts


----------



## demolisher (May 3, 2009)

Dean is garbage. I wouldn't even use that guitar for firewood.


----------



## redlol (Sep 6, 2009)

theyve got 34 dimebag models i jus counted fucking hell. they need to stop using his name i mean when was the last time you saw dean put out a new design like ibanez and the fireman guitar? heres to being sick of dimebag even though hes a great player


----------



## Wretched (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with everyone else... so many examples of cashing in on his good name and legacy.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Gamba (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ToniS (Sep 8, 2009)

Phail.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 8, 2009)

Do they even make a Lightning Painted one with actual drill gouges on the top?

Its not authentic without.


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 8, 2009)

Solstafir said:


> I'd swear to God this looks exactly like any other $400 pos Dean Razorback, probably with better paint. What keeps this company running is an absolute mystery to me...


 
Looks fuck all like a Razorback to me


----------



## loktide (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Prydogga (Sep 8, 2009)

I like this, and I like that Dean offers alot of different guitars, with small differences, but this, the Blackbolt, the DFH and the Slimebolt? They're all the same (Different prices parts and paint) guitar with a bolt!!!

EDIT: And in Aus about half the price is the shipping, a $2500 Dean here is about the same as a $700 Ibanez, or are they all like that?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 8, 2009)

I spy a money grab!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Koshchei (Sep 8, 2009)

Guest said:


> DO yo guys not realize that about 95% of the Dime guitars they make are Dimes Idea? He came up with the amp idea to. and lets not forget the drawings that he did that where put in an issue of Young Guitar, any of them look familier?
> 
> my IMPORT dime models are the best quality guitars I ahve ever seen, I think my DFH is 10 times better than my friends USA Gibson Les Paul.



You, sir, have left me speechless.


----------



## Wretched (Sep 9, 2009)

There are plenty of claims about Dimebag 'designing' or creating all these things, but I haven't seen any substantiating evidence beyond the claims...
It's easy to make claims when the guy is long dead. I'd like to see sketches, documentation, clarification from Vinnie Paul etc


----------



## redlol (Sep 23, 2009)

dean must have the worst taste in paint jobs ever. ever. dimebag wasnt THAT great in all fairness either, too bad that hes dead but theres only one chuck schuldiner guitar out there and its not like EVERY wannabe metal player wants one yknow? dean sucks ass


----------



## Trespass (Sep 23, 2009)

Why would you want this guitar? If you thought those relics were bad, this is far worse. It's not even an authentic relic.


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Sep 30, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> God, they need to stop...





Ramsay777 said:


> No. They need to stop!



I agree. But, as long as Dean can keep whoring out Dime's name and his guitars, then sell them for ridiculous prices just because they are replica's of Dime's guitars, they'll keep doing it.


Personally, i think this whole trend thats popped up in the last 5-6 years of psuedo aging a guitar or making a guitar look aged via whatever method is getting old and was lame to begin with.

I hate the ML shape, and i hate this ugly ass guitar.


----------

